# Transport from Verona to England



## HelenLouise1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi there! 

I am looking at moving back to England from Verona and was wondering if anyone has any information on transport companies or if anyone knows of anyone who regularly travels to England with a van/truck and could help with moving me? I don't have very much stuff, mainly boxes of clothes and shoes. No furniture. 

I would appreciate any guidance! 

Thanks very much in advance, Helen


----------

